# PC / Rechner geht nicht mehr an



## RawrR (2. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe seit 2 Monaten ein Problem mit meinem alten Packard Bell Rechner. Das Teil ist etwa 3 Jahre alt, wovon ich ihn ein Jahr nicht benutzt habe und ihn Staubsicher gelagert habe, ich hab ihn auf dabei auf die Seite gelegt. Jetzt bin ich ziemlich perplex, da ich ihn nach dem Jahr auszeit benutzen wollte, dieser aber nicht mehr hochfahren wollte. 

Die Batterie zu wechseln hat leider nichts gebracht, es tut sich leider immernoch nichts. Netzkabel getauscht, es regt sich nichts.

Ich kann jetzt leider nichts zu den Technischen Daten sagen, außer dass es Pentium 4 ist, 3,6 GHZ und 320GB Speicher, aber ich denke das hilft euch auch nciht weiter oder?


Bevor ich ihn zu nen Spezialisten bringe, möchte ich selbst probieren ob ich ihn mit eurer hilfe zum funzen bringen könnte.  :>
(ich hab mir schon ein paar beiträge durchgelesen aber nichts, was wirklich konkret helfen könnte)


----------



## BabaYaga (2. September 2012)

Hoi RawrR,

Alle Kabel richtig angsteckt und sitzen fest?
Tut sich denn im Rechner selbst überhaupt nichts? Drehen irgendwelchen Lüfter, leuchten eventuell Lampen am Mainboard wenn Strom da ist?
...oder bleibt der dann beim Starten komplett ruhig ohne einen Muxx von sich zu geben?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. September 2012)

Wenn sich überhaupt nichts tut ist das Netzteil schuld.


----------



## RawrR (2. September 2012)

Es tut sich überhaupt nichts, alle Kabel ausgesteckt und neu eingesteckt, BIOs Batterie 2-5 mins rausgenommen als er vom strom war und alles wieder angeschlossen/eingesetzt,... tut sich leider immernoch nichts.

Ist eben komisch, weil er eigentlich voll funktionsfähig war, ich hatte nie Probs und plötzlich,weil er nur am rumliegen war(mainboardseite auf dem boden) geht er nicht mehr an. 

Kann nicht benutzung ein problem für Netzteile sein?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2012)

Wenn möglich mal ein anderes Netzteil testen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. September 2012)

Hallo RawrR,

erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Dein Problem kann mehrere Ursachen haben und das Problem müsste vorerst weiter eingegrenzt werden.

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hattest du noch nicht versucht, den Packard Bell Rechner mit einem anderen Netzteil zu starten, oder?
Wenn dem so ist solltest du dies als erstes versuchen.

Funktioniert das Netzteil, welches im Packard Bell Rechner (PBR) verbaut ist in einem anderen Rechner?


Funktioniert der PBR mit einem anderen Netzteil?


Hast du auf deinem MoBo Kontrollleuchten? Wenn ja, leuchten diese?


Kannst du Kurzschlüsse und lose Kabel ausschließen?


Ist der I/O Knopf des PBR in Ordnung?


Dreht sich der Lüfter des Netzteils?


Ganz blöder Punkt, muss aber leider sein. Ist der Hauptschalter des Netzteils eingeschaltet?
Gruß


Marco

*

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/90935-rawrr.html


----------



## RawrR (4. September 2012)

Hi Marco,

Das Netzteil welches in meinem PBR verbaut ist hat folgende modelnummer:FSP250-60GEN.

1.Ob das Netzteil atm in einem anderen Rechner Funzt,weiß ich leider nicht,ich hab atm nicht die möglichkeiten das zu testen
2.Siehe oben
3.Auf dem MoBo sind keine leuchten
4.Ja, sind ausgeschlossen
5.ebenfalls OK
6.Der Lüfter dreht sich ein klein wenig,aber nur für ne sekunde oder zwei
7.auf dem netzteil gibt es keinen hauptschalter. leider.


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. September 2012)

Hallo RawR, 

ähm, es handelt sich nicht um ein be quiet! Netzteil? 

Evtl. gibt es ein Problem bei den RAM Riegeln. Die solltest du evtl. noch einmal checken.

Aber am Besten würde ein Test in einem anderen PC sein. Vllt. beim Kollegen oder so...

Gruß

Marco


----------



## RawrR (5. September 2012)

Hey Marco,

jaa, sorry,ist mir klar,aber ich bin was PC-technik angeht ein absoluter Noob und ich dachte, da es hier von experten wimmelt, könnte ich mir etwas hilfe und rat von euch einholen :B *g*.

Ich wusste eben nicht genau in welchem Board ich nun meinen hilfeschrei posten sollte, da schien mir das be quiet! am sinnvollsten da sich hier scheinbar viele den selben gedanken hatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich macht dieses kabel welches aus dem kabelbündel des netzteils im inneren des PCs eben stutzig. ich weiß nciht genau zu was es gut sein soll, ich kenn mich mit solchen sachen garnicht aus.

RAM riegel hab ich getestet, alle rausgenommen, dann nur einen jeweils rein und dann eben beide,aber es tut sich nichts. 

Den PC hab ich über nacht eingesteckt gelassen,da ich gelesen habe, dass manche stecker... oder ELkos ihre ladung verlieren können und der PC deswegen nciht anspringt?


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. September 2012)

Hallo RawR,

ich befürchte fast, dass die Elkos deines Netzteils einen defekt haben. Meist kann man das daran erkennen, dass diese aufgebläht, oder geplatzt sind.
Was das Kabel betrifft - bin ich mir etwas unsicher. Es könnte sein, dass es sich um ein Monitoringkabel handelt - mit dem Kabel lässt sich die Drehzahl des Lüfters überwachen - 
Bitte verwende das Kabel nicht, wenn du nicht genau weißt wofür dieses ist. 

Am Besten ist wirklich, du schließt das Netzteil mal an einen anderen PC, oder lässt es mal durch messen.

Hast du kein Manual mehr von dem Netzteil?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## enooo (23. Januar 2013)

leute ich habe fast das gleich problem mein oc geht ab und zu mal an wenn er lust hat aber ich weiß nicht an was es liegt könnt ihr mir vllt helfen ?


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Enooo,

dein PC schaltet sich von alleine an? Das Netzteil bekommt in der Regel vom Mainboard einen Impuls zum starten. 
Hast du Fernzugriff eingerichtet und Port 3389 geöffnet?


----------



## edge1984 (24. Januar 2013)

Nimm mal denn Arbeitsbecher heraus. Und versuch denn PC ohne einzuschreiten.


----------



## horus83 (31. Januar 2014)

he leute 

mir geht es nicht anders 

mein rechner springt an wenn er mal lust hat (nicht von selbst) mal nach dem esten mal, mal nach dem 500 mal versucht habe ich glück kann auch mehrere tage dauern

habe alles schon ausprobiert bis auf das mit dem netzteil weil ich kein zweites zur verfügung habe

kontroll leuchte geht 
ram einzel ausprobiert auch ohne
alle kabel steken und auch kein kurzer drin 
bios batterie gewechselt (fast neue batterie)


----------



## Dellio (31. Januar 2014)

hilft da CMOS? n altes mainboard wollte auch nimmer und das hat geholfen.. allerdings ging der garnimmer an, war nur schwarzer bildschirm


----------



## horus83 (31. Januar 2014)

der geht nicht an also liegt es nicht am bios      der macht nocht nicht mal ein mux wäre es ein auto würde ich sagen kurz schliessen nur das geht hier nicht


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Horus83,

hast du das Netzteil schon einmal in einem anderen PC testen können. Damit könnte man die Fehlerquelle etwas weiter eingrenzen.
Ein nicht startender PC kann leider viele Ursachen haben und ist nicht allein auf das Netzteil zu reduzieren.

Bitte schau auch einmal nach, ob die 5VSB LED am Board (sofern vorhanden) leuchtet.

Leider wissen wir gar nichts über deine PC Konfiguration.

Gruß

Marco


----------

